# 28-35 prime for T3i



## waft (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello, everyone!  I'm new to this forum! I have a 50/1.8 and the kit lens for my T3i apsc body. i found 50mm is a little narrow inside rooms. so I am considering a prime lens 28-35. Anyone has experience in Canon 35/2 USM (or with IS), new SIGMA 30/1.4 and CZJ flektogon 35/2.4?
I am not bothered focus speed, but never try manual lens before. Although many think CZJ is good, Flektogon price keeps going high, is 250$ worthy? SIGMA has largest aperture, while people always complain about its quality control. For canon 35, it's from canon, original. but nothing attract me particularly. So far, what's all I know.
Hope to hear your suggestion, Thx!!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 17, 2013)

The options are: Canon 35mm F2 (old) is good in the center but not too sharp in the corners. Canon 35mm F2 (Image Stabilizer) is great. Canon 28mm F1.8 is good in the center but not too sharp in the corners. Canon 28mm F2.8 (Image Stabilizer) is great. Samyang 24mm F1.4 (manual focus) is not very good at maximum aperture, but F2 or more closed is good. Sigma 30mm F1.4 (Art) is a good lens, but there are people who encountered problems of focus, although AFMA in the body, or Sigma Docking Station can fix this.


----------



## waft (Oct 17, 2013)

Thx ajfotofilmagem. But does T3i/(600D) body have the af adjustment? I am not sure.


----------



## PhotoAviator (Oct 17, 2013)

I highly recommend the Canon 28/1.8 on that body. It was my lens of choice on my XTi for indoor photography. USM and full-time, rear-element manual focusing make the 28/1.8 a joy to use. Definitely a step up in build quality from the 50/1.8.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 17, 2013)

Don't get a Sigma 30mm f1.4 unless you can check the copy on your body.

I had one, worked great on my 7d with +18afma. Waaaay out and not fixable on my t3i.

I loved my 28mm f2.8 (old) not as fast as you want perhaps, but compact, sharp cheap.

New IS short primes getting very good reps but seem pricey.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 17, 2013)

waft said:


> Thx ajfotofilmagem. But does T3i/(600D) body have the af adjustment? I am not sure.


In fact, T3i has no AFMA. So better avoid Sigma, unless you have a Sigma Docking Station.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 17, 2013)

I forgot to mention Samyang 35mm F1.4 that is a good manual focus lens.


----------



## waft (Oct 17, 2013)

Perhaps the best way is that Canon put forward a EF-S 30/1.4 USM, then rebel users have an original choice.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 17, 2013)

waft said:


> Hello, everyone!  I'm new to this forum! I have a 50/1.8 and the kit lens for my T3i apsc body. i found 50mm is a little narrow inside rooms. so I am considering a prime lens 28-35. Anyone has experience in Canon 35/2 USM (or with IS), new SIGMA 30/1.4 and CZJ flektogon 35/2.4?
> I am not bothered focus speed, but never try manual lens before. Although many think CZJ is good, Flektogon price keeps going high, is 250$ worthy? SIGMA has largest aperture, while people always complain about its quality control. For canon 35, it's from canon, original. but nothing attract me particularly. So far, what's all I know.
> Hope to hear your suggestion, Thx!!



My vote goes to the Canon 28mm f/2.8 IS USM. It is far better than the 1.8 28mm in image quality, and 28mm is the ideal normal focal length for 1.6x aps-c as it matches the sensor diagonal. 35mm is a bit long for a normal lens and you already have a 50 so 28mm would give you more noticeable difference.

The 35mm IS USM also is much larger than the 28mm 2.8 IS USM, and while a bit faster at f/2.0 given the lack of distance indoors DOF is going to be deep anyway. While not as small as the 40mm pancake the 28mm IS USM is not far off in size. 

sigma has nice specs but I wouldn't trust the build in the long run.


----------

